# Looking for Blue 14.2 Cob - Long shot



## Jezzabell (20 September 2010)

'Hi all - This is not a Stolen post, in 2004-5 i had a cob on loan he was unexpectedly sold by his owner and i have never heard anything since!! 

he is a 14.2 blue and white cob hairy, chunky, very cute, bombproof but can be strong!! he has a grey forelock white main..sometimes on both sides..white and blue tail blue belly and chest pink nose !! i have quite a few pics any info is grateful i really wont to find him (could buy him back for my sister if he's forsale)

We have no details on his new owners he was sold around summer (bad memory) from East Ardsley, Wakefield West Yorkshire. 

He is a affectionate loving horse but could not be stabled 24/7 as he went bonkers!

Any one care to tell me how to upload pics i have no idea 

thanks


----------



## Jezzabell (20 September 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## Jezzabell (20 September 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 September 2010)

Awwwww hes lovely.I hope you can find him!!!


----------



## lialls (20 September 2010)

I know of a pony called Blue who looks similar to the one pictured but im in mid wales.  How old do you think he mite be now? 
Il post a picture if i can find one.


----------



## lialls (20 September 2010)

Could this be the same pony?


----------



## PrettyPiaffe (20 September 2010)

oops never mind just seen the pic x


----------



## Jezzabell (20 September 2010)

Im usure - Blue had a very dark chest, however i have been told he may have faded a fair bit, my blue should be around 10yro now

Thanks


----------



## lialls (20 September 2010)

The Blue in my pics dos change colour with the seasons, hes usually darker in the winter.  Anyway, thought it was worth a try.  Good luck finding him


----------



## Jezzabell (22 September 2010)

Thanks guys

Still looking, is there any sites people actually bother to look at with missing horses etc...?


----------



## ilovemypony (10 January 2011)

Jezzabell said:



			'Hi all - This is not a Stolen post, in 2004-5 i had a cob on loan he was unexpectedly sold by his owner and i have never heard anything since!! 

he is a 14.2 blue and white cob hairy, chunky, very cute, bombproof but can be strong!! he has a grey forelock white main..sometimes on both sides..white and blue tail blue belly and chest pink nose !! i have quite a few pics any info is grateful i really wont to find him (could buy him back for my sister if he's forsale)

We have no details on his new owners he was sold around summer (bad memory) from East Ardsley, Wakefield West Yorkshire. 

He is a affectionate loving horse but could not be stabled 24/7 as he went bonkers!

Any one care to tell me how to upload pics i have no idea 

thanks
		
Click to expand...

I've got a pony just like yours!! My friends looking for pony and says he's great! I haven't got any info so hope to write again soon! bye


----------



## gillianclaude (11 January 2011)

Its not this guy is it? I'm not sure if it is but worth a try, matches your description..


----------



## gillianclaude (11 January 2011)

gillianclaude said:



			Its not this guy is it? I'm not sure if it is but worth a try, matches your description..







Click to expand...

Sorry, looking closely they are totally different.  Hope you can find him. x


----------



## jessikaGinger (15 July 2011)

I have a new account on here (but im still looking for him so here's a bump)


----------



## Dexter (15 July 2011)

Although he was blue and white the chances are hes totally white by now as hes greying out, so thats worth bearing in mind


----------



## jessikaGinger (17 July 2011)

Thanks Dexter

Very odd day today, turns out a lady on my yard is the lady who i loaned him from

She has had ALOT of surgery almost un recogniseable, i have asked her where he went but i got devil eyes and 'how should i know' 

Does anyone have any success stories??


----------



## Megibo (17 July 2011)

I don't know if blue and whites fade like greys do, but this chap came through our yard a wee while ago from a dealer. any recognition?


----------



## Megibo (19 July 2011)

bump-is the pony familiar?


----------



## Megibo (2 August 2011)

bump


----------



## ScratchyMooMoo (5 August 2011)

Tazhazzamoose said:



			bump
		
Click to expand...

Blimey his markings are very very similar! 

Nose looks older,but it would, it does have same pink/grey markings on the muzzle, and grey in the right place down his right leg. They do go lighter with age the same as normal greys so this could well be the same horse!


----------



## Megibo (5 August 2011)

ScratchyMooMoo said:



			Blimey his markings are very very similar! 

Nose looks older,but it would, it does have same pink/grey markings on the muzzle, and grey in the right place down his right leg. They do go lighter with age the same as normal greys so this could well be the same horse!
		
Click to expand...

that's what i thought, i don't know why OP wont reply. I PM'd her a while ago


----------



## ScratchyMooMoo (5 August 2011)

Tazhazzamoose said:



			that's what i thought, i don't know why OP wont reply. I PM'd her a while ago
		
Click to expand...

Looks like she's not a regular on here so I doubt she's seen your message.
That's a shame, maybe she'll pick it up at some point.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (5 August 2011)

Could this be him...

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034214678/d252cc8f.html


----------



## Megibo (5 August 2011)

ScratchyMooMoo said:



			Looks like she's not a regular on here so I doubt she's seen your message.
That's a shame, maybe she'll pick it up at some point.
		
Click to expand...

her new name is jessika ginger and is regular on that account which i PM'd. i agree, hopefully she'll see it soon


----------



## jessikaGinger (13 June 2012)

Wow i have just seen this, he looks the spit of my blue, do you know anymore about him?

Thanks


----------

